# 4WD ETS Solenoid Open.



## kie_e2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Due to my 4WD lights on and I can't engaged the Auto and 4WD Lock mode, I checked using engine diagnostic and the results show ETS Solenoid open.... Have checked the wiring but no avail. Can any one please advise / solution to overcome this matter....Thanks


----------

